# Simple and inexpensive firestarter



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have made a bunch of these firestarters and put them in a jar in my BOB. I melt some Vaseline in a microwave, keep an eye on it and leave it in the microwave just long enough to melt. Dip a cotton ball into the melted Vaseline about half to three quarters way, be very careful, I use a pair of forceps to dip the cotton ball. Set the ball in aluminum foil to cool, store them in a container and you are ready to start a fire just about anywhere with a match or lighter, the prepared cotton balls will burn for approx. 15 to 20 minutes, long enough to get your tinder to burning.
I have found these to be easy and reliable to get a fire started. I apologize if this has been posted before.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, and no apologies needed. I have an aspirin container with cotton balls soaked in vaseline myself, and I threw in a "triangle flint holder that I had cut to fit inside the bottle.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!
I made 50 put them in an empty blueberry container and into a Zip lock
I picked up 5 of these.. They work VERY Well!
Everstryke Perma Match Survival Lighter Fire Starter Camping Hiking Bob | eBay

paid $3 each free shipping!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I did this with cotton balls and Vaseline and a straw. cut the straw into 4, soaked my balls, stuffed it into the straw. and burn sealed the edges they are light and don't take much room. this is a great idea too!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

excellent, and super lightweight


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice, we use cardboard egg cartons, dryer lint and wax. Cut them up good to go


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Shotlady said "soaked her balls".... Probably only a few will get this one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I snorted a little!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Shotlady said "soaked her balls".... Probably only a few will get this one.


I was hoping you wouldn't see it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Soaking balls keeps the rust of off em.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The flood gates are open, I see.

On a note more to the topic *cuts eyes sharply at Deebs*, Wifey showed me an item in the Ready Store flyer they send us. For 70 bucks, we could buy a fire starter kit that would start up to 120 fires! She wanted to know if we needed it. I laughed and laughed and laaauuuughed! Then I realized I need to teach her a few things so that she will be OK if I get hit by a bus.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting, always looking for new fire starters, although to be honest, I had seen that one before. Yeah, I might be obsessed with making fire, but being able to make fire is one of the most important things a person needs to know how to do to survive. 
Had a person come on here wanting to sell fatwood, I didn't know what fatwood was, so I looked it up, come to find out I had tons of it around me already, and yes it does work great. 
Here's a firestarter that is one of my favorites. Yeah, I know I have posted this before, but I figure we have so many new members on here, and it such a good idea, I feels it deserves another look. IntenseAngler uses TP to make his, which works great, but shredded cotton works well too, and I am sure dryer lint would too. The hard part, least for me was finding strike anywhere matches, I finally had to order some boxes from online. Anyway here it is enjoy.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I was trying to be nice to Shotlady, I use both the cotton balls and lint method, I use my old Prescription bottles to hold them and keep at least one in every bag, but two in all the bigger bags. I also keep spares in the house will make good barter items later or goods for "helping " those who may require a little help and are worth helping. No Progressives or welfare leaches need apply.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Purchased the fluid yesterday for the two lifestrike keychain fire starters. Filled the wifeys. Will do mine, maybe some pictures?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

sorry, gonna be a fee pictures. Haven't figured out phone to site pics yet. 
Came in the mail, two in an envelope. No destructions, o think it was like six dollars shipping,


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

filled with some fluid.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Stupid computer phones. Trust me, it works. Throws a decent spark for such a small device. Lights up well.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ah, better. Can't hold phone and light, but it has been lighting on first is second shot everyone.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, lights on first or second try everytime. 
May be leaking thou. Can't tell if it's overflow, or creeping out the side. Will keep playing with it. 
Overall, will be an addition to the tacklebox, not the gearbags. Too easy to forget to refill, and can't be operated easyly one handed, like a good old bic.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Found the instructions while cleaning truck. 
Everstryke match.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 6497
View attachment 6499

fire, good
View attachment 6498


----------

